# Help



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Getting an error trying to download mods


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Site is down while DH adds new mods....


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok thank you. Do you know if the font color will be changed in settings and time in status bar?


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

I believe I read there will be a red and im sure they will have some bad ass stuff in store for us. They have been awesome with everything so far.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

100% agree. Thanks for replies


----------

